# Hi, I'm Zombie-F...



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

...or "Dave" to most people. If you don't know me, I'm a frigging lunatic when it comes to Halloween. I think about it (more or less) once a day every day. Seriously. My other interests go hand in hand with this one sick little obsession, the first being horror movies, and the second being yard haunting. I also used to be in a band, and was formerly the web master of the (now defunct) Badass Universe web site.

Now, start a thread telling us a bit about yourself, or just say hi back to me, even if it seems redundant that your interests are the same as mine.


----------



## Citizen Tallee (Apr 13, 2004)

Hey Zombie-F,

Really shocked to see Badass Universe is no more, but I'm also digging this new site just as much.  Anyhoo, just checkin' in and saying hi.  


--Tallee


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

Hiya, Z! Good to be back in something that kinds resembles the old Terror Firma!  I guess there are to be no more rants, unless you go off the deep end somehow, and start singing the praises of Neccrowafers?!


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Oh no, rants are quite fine as long as they're not derogatory to anyone and done in somewhat good taste (if that's possible with a rant).


----------



## Pete (Apr 13, 2004)

That ain't so easy, when you're PETE!!11


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Hi Zombie! Nice to be here....oh wait! Damn I turned on the "Way-back" machine accidently..(hehe)

sorry 'bout that..Pease ignore this ripple in the space time continuum..nothing to see here...go about your usual business


----------



## dougspaulding (May 22, 2004)

Welcome Zombie!

(Now see what you started, Dottore)


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Yeap, one of those "Made Ya Look" things! Doh!!

Jeff


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Damn Wayback button...stuck again!:devil:


----------



## ScareShack (May 26, 2006)

Welcome Dave ! You just might like this place.
I mean, many like this place u have.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Welcome! You may like it here...or not. Just try not to post too much or people here will think you're moderator or creator or something.


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Wow. Quite a blast from the past. This was the second thread ever posted here!


----------



## Hellrazor (Jun 18, 2006)

ha ha, made me look!



Frighteners Entertainment said:


> Yeap, one of those "Made Ya Look" things! Doh!!
> 
> Jeff


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

Now that was fun.


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

uhhh, hi? Didn't I know you at Unpleasant Street?


----------



## Lady Nyxie (Aug 30, 2006)

OK, this is confusing on a Monday morning.

Welcome Zombie... just ask if you have any questions about how things work around here.  hehehehe


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

Welcome to the forum. It's a great place.

Just stay away from the moderator. He gets grumpy sometimes.


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

Welcome. MY GOD has it been that long? Seems like yesterday that I found unpleasent street and became inspired to step things up.


----------



## Lagrousome (Apr 12, 2007)

Now that's just not right! I was like...hugh????? 
It's all I can do to keep up with the new newbies.....and myself being fairly new too! Just wait, in a few years from now, I'm gonna do the same thing to you!!!


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

LOL! Sorry 'bout that, Lagrousome, but I just love nostalgia and when I saw this thread I just HAD to bump it. It's really fun to see stuff from the past, I think. I just may do this once every year just to shake things up.


----------

